# Discover Hudson Valley



## Wetworks (Aug 10, 2012)

Just signed up for this. I had considered it last year but ultimately balked. This is supposed to be an absolutely wonderful ride, so I am looking forward to it. Now signed on for this, the Revolutionary Ramble and 5 Boro, with GFNJ on my short list.


----------



## mtrac (Sep 23, 2013)

I had a good time on this and I applaud the organizers for keeping the fee reasonable.


----------



## chriscc63 (Mar 9, 2011)

I did it twice and liked it a lot but missed last year because I thought it was going to rain. Its rather hilly so be aware. Its supported nicely, rest stops are well stocked and the way the route is you can bail on the longer ride if you cant hack it and do the shorter one. I Plan on doing this this year if my knees are up to it.


----------



## Wetworks (Aug 10, 2012)

Bump for anyone that might be going/considering.


----------



## chriscc63 (Mar 9, 2011)

I am sooo bummed, Im not going. I sold my Cannondale Synapse and still haven't gotten another one because I have been busy. I cant ride this in my old Schwinn becasue it weighs like 30 lbs and I sprained my ankle Saturday white water rafting in West V./Maryland. Dammm


----------



## marktomin (Sep 22, 2008)

I am going.. very excited!


----------



## Wetworks (Aug 10, 2012)

marktomin said:


> I am going.. very excited!


Me too! Even went out and bought a bell so I'm in compliance with the rules, lol. I loaded up the 100, 75, and 55 mile routes into my computer, guess I'll play it by ear on what I will end up doing.


----------



## Wetworks (Aug 10, 2012)

I did the 55 instead of the planned 75. I was feeling good, but the lack of organization at registration set me back about 45 minutes, so that, plus added ride time and the anticipated 90+ minute ride home made me say forget it. The route was really nice, well marked and varied. There was a severe lack of any kind of SAG vehicles from what I could tell and the support at the rest stops was a joke compared to the Ramble ride. I would definitely do this ride again, though, can't beat the views as you leave the park, and the route is hard to find fault with.


----------



## marktomin (Sep 22, 2008)

I didn't experience those issues. I did a 100 mile ride. I had flat and a SAG vehicle showed up before I had time to turn my bike upside down.

The food was great too, I'll definitely will do this again.


----------

